# Medusa



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Medusa was a reject before us she had 3 owners, estimated approx age when we got her was 5 years. We were told that she was typical king snake vicious unsociable, but when my daughter saw her she came out of the viv & that was it both clicked and she never bit any of us, maybe Medusa needed to choose who SHE wanted to look after her.
Well sadly after being loved & cared for by us for 3 - 4 years she passed away last night. No idea why we are upset her last shed which was couple weeks ago measured 6ft, so she was quite long. Allergic to wood which was easy as we would use special corn & non wood hides climbers etc.

She will be missed here she is pic is quite old


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. From what you've said, she was very fortunate to have come into the hands of you and your family, and it sounds like you gave her all of the love and attention she needed.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks I think we were lucky as she chose us to look after her. :flrt:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry for you loss


----------

